# Winter solstice



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone, happy new year.. 
Well my cold weather friends, we have made it to yet another Solti e, the days have gotten as short as they will and there is nothin but light ahead. 
It's around this time that we tend to make resolutions and goals. I am curious who has some goals to share and whether you managed last years goals?
I gave myself to goal of becoming more self sufficient. I started a flock if chickens, adopted a shorthair pointer an trained him to sniff out game birds, and have gathered supplies to build a greenhouse this spring, greatly enhancing my growing season.my goals for the coming year are harvesting an elk with my bow and helping a new hunter harvest a deer with his bow.
Happy holidays my friends


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i just tried to be a better person, and make at least one person smile a day


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never done New Years resolutions. But Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

To me it's more about reflection. Looking on the past year. Knowing that the toughest is past and the spring is around the corner.
Look at what needs improvements, then working to Achieve those things.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I resolved years ago to not make resolutions. It's the only one I've ever kept. 

Now goals I can work with. I've got garden boxes on the brain. I lost my big one to my chickens when I got them last year so I have to make new ones in the part of the yard where they're not invited. We have a short growing season here in the typically cool PNW so I'm planning to make greenhouse style hoops over several if not each box.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

rena88651 said:


> I resolved years ago to not make resolutions. It's the only one I've ever kept.


Haha, that's what my dad says!


----------

